# Photo Printing



## gorper99 (Sep 19, 2002)

How do I set up to print from my Ipad Air to a HP Printer?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the model of the HP printer 
if its airprint 
then you should just use the share icon 
the square with a arrow - or the arrow - depends on version
and then print
and you should see the printer

If its not airprint - you will need the HP printer app


----------



## gorper99 (Sep 19, 2002)

etaf said:


> whats the model of the HP printer
> if its airprint
> then you should just use the share icon
> the square with a arrow - or the arrow - depends on version
> ...


It is airprint.I do not see any square with an arrow on my Ipad?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

see if this helps
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT201387


----------

